# Travel case tags



## StellaWithaBow (Dec 18, 2009)

I found a few inexpensive ways to tag my hedgies travel cage.

I'm sure some of you have seen the dog tag machines in major pet stores and even in Walmart-
Well I looked into those and found a cute tag to place on my hedgie cage incase she (god forbid) somehow becomes misplaced. I have her name, my home address, and my cell phone as well as an emergency vet contact AND I even put this site on in hopes that if someone were to find her they could post and perhaps find alternate vets...

ALSO- There are luggage tag covers which you can have a name printed on: I have HEDGEHOG in bold and the shape is a red stop sign. Inside I printed out a sheet which has her name my info and emergency care info (foods, temperature, and basic care info like allergies)...


I think these are good things to have in case of a loss! I'm not anticipating a loss but I'd feel better if I knew Stella had a better chance at communicating with the people who found her.


----------



## hedgielover (Oct 30, 2008)

You're so prepared wow! It sounds like you've thought of everything. I'll have to think about getting/making a tag for Quigley's carrier.


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

I really love how much you have prepared and I'm very glad you shared because this sounds like something Id love to do for mine too. I never thought to do it but you're right and you just never know and something could always happen where the hedgie becomes seperated.
Thank you


----------

